# Smells like pickles..



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 8, 2006)

Ive followed Dj Shorts method and one batch has been in the jar for 5 days now...kind of smells like pickles Its crispy and theres no mold or anything.
The other batch is better and it's been in jars for 2 days..seems okay so far but it's better smoke and I dont want to screw it up.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2006)

you "burpin" it once a day for the first month? sometimes it smells funky during cure. I've had it smell like cat piss for the first week before. Did you paper bag it as well? (I don't) or go from dry to jar?


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2006)

is it a "pickle" jar?..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 8, 2006)

haha not a pickle jar..Actually they formerly contained some fine Moon Shine..They are clean though..I put the buds in a cardboard box for about 24 hours.

I appreciate the speedy replies fellas. oh and yes Ive been opening them for a few minutes about 2 times a day.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 8, 2006)

So long as it doesnt mold its okay for the buds to be soft w/ moisture right?


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 8, 2006)

I am having the same issues right now, I just didn't post it because I was hoping to see if it gets better. Why does that happen? I don't want my next harvest to lose it's skunky smell


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Whats up guys. We open our jars up once a day for 20 minutes at a time. We shake the jars a bit before we open and shake them a bit before they close. We continue this process until the buds are dry and cured and may i say it works great. We had a Papaya that smelled like Pumpkin then cat piss then dirt. Now after curing it smells like lemon skunk.  *


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2006)

> .I put the buds in a cardboard box for about 24 hours.


I can't be certain turkey, but you may not have let them "dry" long enough. 24 hrs is an awfully short drying period.
Dry them untill the stems have a _crisp_ "snap" to them before strting the cureing process.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 9, 2006)

I hung them a few days first hick...till the outer layer was crispy(slightly)...maybe they'll slowly take on another smell...The other herbs smell delicious..it'd be hard to mess that up...different strains...damn bagseeds!!!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up guys. We open our jars up once a day for 20 minutes at a time. We shake the jars a bit before we open and shake them a bit before they close. We continue this process until the buds are dry and cured and may i say it works great. We had a Papaya that smelled like Pumpkin then cat piss then dirt. Now after curing it smells like lemon skunk.  *


 
When it smelled like cat piss was it because of ammonia? Did you have to take it out of the jar and let it air out for a while?


----------

